# Buddy for baby #2?



## jasminemarie

SO and I recently decided to try for baby number 2! We have a son already, who is now 3.
I'm not very good at the whole keeping track of my ovulations, especially because my periods aren't exactly regular and on a schedule anyway,so I guess it's more of a NTNP situation, but I would love for someone to go on this journey with me :)
No worries its if baby 1 or 10 for you, or how you're going about it it's still love to be bump buddies. :)


----------



## Jannah K

Hello dear
Can I join you?
My son is 7mths old but it took me 1yr to conceive him. U am breastfeeding, formula feeding n he is on solids. I haven't had my cycles returned yet but I m cramping so I feel like I ll be starting periods soon...I don't want to stress over dd or timing like first baby so I ll try to dd once a week and hope one of the mth it ll work...
I had irregular periods before and prefer not to go crazy over ovul. Testing etc. ..
Good luck


----------



## jasminemarie

Of course you can join me! I've been looking for someone like me forever! Haha. Everyone on here seems to keep such close attention to EVERYTHING! Not that it's a bad thing, I just can't do it myself haha. 
I do find myself obsessing sometimes about it though. Just wanna get in the sack and start trying!! Haha. But in just finishing my period so it's been a waiting game!


----------



## Jannah K

Lol
I haven't gotten periods since my first pregnancy....I m not sure what it means...since I m breastfeeding. ..I can't conceive?
I m bottle feeding and breast feeding my son.


----------



## jasminemarie

That's so strange, I don't think I've heard of that before, but I assume I'm just ignorant and it's common. I wasn't able to breastfeed my son, so I really wouldn't know.
I hope it comes back soon, though! As much of a pain in the butt as it is.


----------



## Jannah K

Hi jasmine
Hru
So I finally got my peeiods!
Cd4 today...
How is it going with u


----------



## jasminemarie

Hey :)
Things are going. AF is due is about a week and a half.
Nothing is really new, though haha.


----------



## Jannah K

Hi jasmine
How are you?
How is ttc going?
You are from Hamilton, Canada? I used to live there 15years...my family lives there and I frequently visit :)


----------



## mommyclausen

hi there my name is destiny, im prolly more ntnp but really trying at the same time lol for baby #2 im in tww right now. my first we tried for 3 1/2 years and had clomid and surgeries and still nothing then our miracle happened i have endometriosis and my first is fixing to be 2 years old we been trying for over 6 months and still no bfp


----------



## looneybugz

hello there. My name is Looney. My SO and I have also decided to try for baby #2. We already have a son named Liam. He's going on two years old in Nov. We have just starting trying this month. It seems so crazy to be back on the roller coaster. Of course right now I feel pregnant at 6 dpo with the sore boobs and all. But its never that easy. 

Anywho, very nice to meet you guys and dont be afraid to add me as a friend. Im really laid back.


----------



## Amandasb84

Hi im trying for baby no 2 my little girl is 4 now so we thougth the age gap was about right for us, been trying since July no luck so far.

my periods have been a bit funny so ive started using the ovulation tests this month to see how they go, ive downloaded an app also to try and keep track of things.

my Af finished on 1st oct so this week should be my fertile week but today ive had brownish bleed so not sure whats going on.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## jasminemarie

Well, it's been almost a year since I created this thread haha!
I've yet to become pregnant, still NTNP! 
My first son is now 4, and started school!! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## DollieDiva

Jet behind, im also TTC baby no i have a 5 year old so we are very similar xx


----------



## jasminemarie

DollieDiva said:


> Jet behind, im also TTC baby no i have a 5 year old so we are very similar xx

Oh wow, nice!


----------



## MissCherry

Hello! I'm also ttc #2. My son will be 3 in just under a month. This is our first cycle properly ttc. I'm 11 dpo and had a bfn this morning. FX it's just too early (wishful thinking!) Sending lots of dust to you all :)


----------



## pianokey

Hi

I plan to have my IUD removed tomorrow and then we will be trying to conceive #2. I have a little girl who just turned 1.


----------



## jasminemarie

How's it going ladies? 
I'm beyond humbled and happy to be able to say I'm currently 10 weeks pregnant with baby #2.
Look forward to hearing of anyone else has had any luck!


----------

